# Beckhoff VISU für Windows



## cas (31 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
falls jemand eine Visu sucht, die speziell auf Beckhoff SPS ausgerichtet ist, dann schaut doch einfach mal auf www.cas-solution.de und dort auf der Startseite unter CAS-VISU-Forum.

Einarbeitungszeit der Visu: ca. 1 Minute
Alle Anleitungen als Video !
Kein exportieren oder importieren von Daten notwendig.
Zugriff über Variablennamen.
Keine zusätzlichen Treiber (OPC oder so) notwendig !

Bis dann.. CAS


----------



## Licht9885 (31 Dezember 2009)

Hört sich ja gut an und wieviel soll das kosten??


----------



## TobiasM (31 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> Einarbeitungszeit der Visu: ca. 1 Minute





Und dann  soll ich mich auch noch registrieren, bevor ich ganz allgemeine Infos erhalte?

:sc6: 

Vergiß es.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Dezember 2009)

Und bei mir kommt diese "This version is compatible with Internet Explorer or Netscape Communicator only." Meldung. Muss diese Einschränkung sein?


----------



## cas (31 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

also das mit Registation hat folgenden Grund:
Leider melden sich irgendwelche Typen aus UK an und machen schweinische Themen auf. Hab leider keine andere Möglichkeit gesehen. dies zu umgehen.
Falls es anders geht, bitte mitteilen.

Das es nur mit dem IE geht: Kann ich auch nichts für...

Kostenpunkt aktuell für die Demo: Nischt !

Wer ne Vollversion möchte: 175€ netto.

Bitte daran denken, das es z.Z. noch eine beta-version ist. Es können gerne noch Funktionalitäten auf Wusch mit eingebracht werden.

MfG CAS


----------



## TobiasM (31 Dezember 2009)

cas schrieb:


> also das mit Registation hat folgenden Grund:
> Leider melden sich irgendwelche Typen aus UK an und machen schweinische Themen auf. Hab leider keine andere Möglichkeit gesehen. dies zu umgehen.



Heute Nachmittag hat man ohne Anmeldung nicht mal lesen können, aber das scheint jetzt ja freigeschaltet zu sein.


----------



## cas (1 Januar 2010)

Jo,

bin gerade dabei, die Konfig zu optimieren.

MfG CAS


----------

